# theratube silver pole spear



## fardan (Jul 2, 2013)

I want to make a strong hawaiian sling spear/pole spear using theratube silver or theratube black which is better?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Too much power will bend the pole


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I've never tried a Hawaiian pole spear but suspect that if anything can bend one then Theratube Silver can ! If in doubt go for the black


----------

